# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Involved in the food industry

## AmithS

All those involved in the food industry say "I"  :Thumbup: 

Hi All,

I am involved in the fast food industry, currently running my own brand.

Hope to hear from others in the forum

----------

